# A bit more leatherwork



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi folks

A few more designs I've been working with.















I'm thinking Spiders next


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Really nice. I like the dragonfly. :wub:


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------

